# Swisher Sweet Madness...



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I decided to try some swisher sweets, so I got in my car, headed up to the smoke shop, bought a buy 1 get 1 free pack. I got outside, lit one up and started driving home. About 1/2 way there, I accidentally inhaled it, and within 2 seconds, my vision went wack, everything went blurry, and I freaked out. Driving in a car going ten miles per hour is horrifying with the above happening. I slowed down the car and tried to align it with the curb, slammed the brake, and turn the car off. My heart was racing like a formula 1 driver. I got out of the car and puked my brains out. Dropped the "cigar", layed on the hood and waited for it to pass. Took about 8 minutes.

Lesson taken, don't smoke cheap cigars.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't think it was the cheap cigar so much as the nicotine rush you got. I had similar experiences but before I could drive. Dip was the culprit there.

I smoked swisher sweets in high school around bon fires, but long since have given them up.

If the nicotine hits you that hard, try and smoke milder cigars for awhile.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

khubli said:


> Don't think it was the cheap cigar so much as the nicotine rush you got. I had similar experiences but before I could drive. Dip was the culprit there.
> 
> I smoked swisher sweets in high school around bon fires, but long since have given them up.
> 
> If the nicotine hits you that hard, try and smoke milder cigars for awhile.


:tpd: Im glad you didn't get into an accident... Be careful!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A Swisher Sweet nicotine rush? How did I survive these when I was a teenager?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Cigary said:


> A Swisher Sweet nicotine rush? How did I survive these when I was a teenager?


with MD 20/20 chasers


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

They still make Mad Dog? :hn I've heard stories, but I've never had it lol jeez.

Anyway, just how much nicotine is there in a Swisher? I thought they were 95% paper filler with 5% tobacco added for realism


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dunno about the nicotine content in swishers. I would inhale them from time to time, but i'd been smoking cigarettes for quite awhile by then. My tolerance for nicotine is pretty high.

And yes.. Google says MD 20/20 is still on the shelves.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...ft:en-US&q=md 20/20&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know, but it hit me like a rock in the face...
I just tried another one (I've got 10 of the little bastards), and I discovered how you actually get the flavor out of them. You have to let it stay in your mouth for like 5 seconds or so after you inhale.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

only flavor i remember from swishers is sugar on the lips.

are you taking the smoke into your lungs? or are you talking about just inhaling into your mouth?


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

khubli said:


> only flavor i remember from swishers is sugar on the lips.
> 
> are you taking the smoke into your lungs? or are you talking about just inhaling into your mouth?


Into mouth, learned my lesson the first time! (Original post)


----------



## narcolept (Jan 3, 2009)

So uhm... 2 swisher sweets means no more cigars until next week, right?

Of course, it's entirely possible swishers have a special formulation, where 3 swishers = 1 cigar?

If that's the case, I guess you're good for another cigar and a swisher chaser. :tu


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know what a chaser is, but it sounds illegal. The swishers dont count as anything. My mother has backed off me about that.


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, holmes sounds like u been smokin that wet, ese....


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

GTCharged said:


> I don't know what a chaser is, but it sounds illegal. The swishers dont count as anything. My mother has backed off me about that.


A chaser is a drink thing. As it drink a shot of cheap whiskey and chase it down with a glass of beer. It's not illegal for the rest of us but you would get in trouble if you got caught. (It's that damn age thing again.)


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

kzm007 said:


> They still make Mad Dog? :hn I've heard stories, but I've never had it lol jeez.
> 
> Anyway, just how much nicotine is there in a Swisher? I thought they were 95% paper filler with 5% tobacco added for realism


Yep. I saw some MD 20/20 on sale at the local convenience store the other day. Never tried it myself.

I do remember partying in Seattle with Boonesfarm Strawberry Hill back in my wasted youth.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

By chaser they're talking about something to drink with it. MD 20/20 is like a fruity pseudo-wine like drink.(Like Boone's Farm). Think alcoholic Kool-Aid.



GTCharged said:


> I don't know what a chaser is, but it sounds illegal. The swishers dont count as anything. My mother has backed off me about that.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

GTCharged said:


> I decided to try some swisher sweets, so I got in my car, headed up to the smoke shop, bought a buy 1 get 1 free pack. I got outside, lit one up and started driving home. About 1/2 way there, I accidentally inhaled it, and within 2 seconds, my vision went wack, everything went blurry, and I freaked out. Driving in a car going ten miles per hour is horrifying with the above happening. I slowed down the car and tried to align it with the curb, slammed the brake, and turn the car off. My heart was racing like a formula 1 driver. I got out of the car and puked my brains out. Dropped the "cigar", layed on the hood and waited for it to pass. Took about 8 minutes.
> 
> Lesson taken, don't smoke cheap cigars.


Why in the world would you ever want to smoke a Swisher Sweet?

Consider them as though they were factory seconds from the Phillip Morris cigarette company. No matter the label they slap on it it's going to be horrible.


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

Swisher sweets are the only cigars my dad will smoke! I always try and give him one of my nice ones, but he likes his better. I must say though ive had quite a few swisher sweets and besides that they stink, ive always like them. Never made me sick or get a rush and i usually inhale a little. :ss


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

khubli said:


> Dunno about the nicotine content in swishers. I would inhale them from time to time, but i'd been smoking cigarettes for quite awhile by then. My tolerance for nicotine is pretty high.
> 
> And yes.. Google says MD 20/20 is still on the shelves.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...ft:en-US&q=md 20/20&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf


I enjoyed a fine bottle or two of Nighttrain with my ERIK filtered cigars in HS. $1.75 cents for a bottle of Nighttrain (16 oz) and not too much more for the gars.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Heh. I remember the one time I was smoking a cigarette, had a dip in my mouth, and was sharing a Garcia Vega with one of my friends while on a road trip from my house in Lincoln all the way down to California for the weekend.(Awhile before the kid came, , oh how I miss the days without real responsibility) Finished up the cigarette and lit up a Swisher, one of those skinny ones, and about two minutes later the nic. rush kicked my a** and I had to pull over. That was at 16, back when I thought I was being cool. Oh, the days.


----------

